# Irreversible (2002) is awful



## R063R (Apr 26, 2015)

You familiar with it? French movie with Bellucci and Cassel. I just watched it and I don't get what is meant to make it so fantastic. I recently googled movies that would rape your mind - Butterfly Effect, Predestination, Oldboy, pretty much everything by Nolan, that sort of genre.

Articles hyped up Irreversible as the most mindrapey of them all but I was left wondering at the end if the mindrape is that you don't actually understand what just happened.

Someone explain to/convince me why it was good. And leave other suggestions of awesome mindrape movies for me to watch as well.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

R063R said:


> ...movie with Bellucci


I'd watch the worse movie ever made with Monica Bellucci in it :thumb:


----------



## R063R (Apr 26, 2015)

Haha!

OK, so it wasn't _entirely_ awful. Best I've seen her since that cream PVC dress in Matrix Reloaded.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I feel the term "mind rape" may have been confused by Google as actual rape.
Maybe a better choice of search terms.
If you do want to watch a truly out there weird film I'd suggest Santa Sangre. It's weird as hell!


----------



## R063R (Apr 26, 2015)

Nope. I searched for lists of movies that messed with your head, and Irreversible was in there with the likes of Usual Suspects and The Illusionist. I'm thinking I was failed by the people compiling the lists rather than my own choice of words entered into the search bar.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Not exactly sure if its what your after but the film "triangle" messes with my mind, must watch it again sometime, if not just for melissa george


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Personally Im not sure what all the fuss is about.

Oh, hang on a minute....


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Decent films I enjoyed , if you haven't seen them already , The Prestige and Identity.


----------



## R063R (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm a huge Nolan fan so yes, seen Prestige. Several times. Identity has John Cusack? About a jury? Seen it years ago but could probably do with a re-watch!

Specifically, what I'm after is movies that will have me googling for explanations and viewers' theories about what it all meant. The likes of Oceans 11 and Lucky Number Slevin are fantastic but they explain everything before the end credits. Movies like that would be the tamest of what I am requesting from you all - they are clever and the characters have meticulously planned every little thing, but for the whole movie to work as they planned it depends on many coincidences, but they are very fun to watch. At the other end of the spectrum is stuff like Inception and Predestination that have me shouting "WHAT THE.....?!?!?!" at the television and at myself when the end credits roll and needing more answers than what the movie itself provided me with.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Matrix? I needed the help of google to try and understand that one.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Alice in wonderland :tumbleweed:


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Memento ?


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Mulholland Drive


----------



## R063R (Apr 26, 2015)

Seen Memento. It IS a Nolan movie, after all....

Mulholland Drive is high on my list of what to watch next. Mr Nobody as well. Might do one of them today as the wife has a friend visiting and I have retired to my mancave to get out of the way.

I always assumed Alice in Wonderland was more bizarre than mindrapey, being another Depp/Burton collaboration. And is it not more a family/kids movie? Want something that will explode the adult mind, not something a kid understands completely. I could be totally wrong, but that has just been my assumption.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lost Highway


----------



## R063R (Apr 26, 2015)

Definitely needed google after Mulholland Drive! I had my assumptions during watching it and needed to confirm. Still plenty of unanswered questions, though...

Lost Highway is another waiting to be watched. Think I'll tackle Mr Nobody first. Dark City, Upside Down, Ghost in the Shell are also in my future recent watchlist.

Totally missed the Matrix comment with the introduction of the second page here. I think I only ever watched it in cinema and so didn't have the luxury of googling theories or explanations after watching. But it was also before I started to recognise movies as art, and instead just liked fight scenes and car chases!


----------

